# Does anyone elses cats chew christmas light wires???



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Im worrying about putting my christmas tree up this year. I love nothing more then to sit and watch the tv of a night with the lights on our tree. Last year i forked out a fortune for LED lights for our tree and the first night i put them on before i even finished dressing the tree our cats chewed through one set.:mad5:

It happened the year before too.......i dont mind them wrecking the tree and chasing the baubles cos that is easily sorted.

Does anyone have any good ideas how i can stop them...i cant shu them out the room as our house is all open plan downstairs barring the kitchen


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

my Mums cat is a pain for that.. he likes to bite the lights on the Christmas tree.. 

We just have to keep an eye on him and keep him out the living room when no one's in the house.

This is Alfie & Lola's first Christmas, I dread to think how they are going to react to the Christmas Tree!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure mine would try to play with them maybe chew them, that's why no christmas tree for us... just to be sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

havent got the tree up yet so dont know about christmas lights but Tink chewed through 2 sets of ipod ear fones and my laptop charger! she lives wires! I catch Kiz before she does it


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You could try putting roll on deoderant on the wires, it tastes awful, that should put them off. I saw that tip on a list of recommendations for kitten proofing your house, so I have no idea if it works, but in theory it should. Failing that you can buy bitter apple spray, for the same purpose.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

We had the same problem with one of our cats. I used Jiff lemon on a tissue and wiped the wires with it. Cat's HATE citrus smells.

Look like this is they try 










Ian F.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys....will try the lemon tip....mind you i have hear dof bitter apple just not seen it anywhere...any suggestions??

The cats used to be left in the room over night last year so they attacked the christmas tree every night ...to the point of i dreaded getting up in the morning and re dressing it...after i picked it up off the floor:mad2:

They are now left in the kitchen so that may help a bit.

The thing is my cats dont care if i am there or not they will just chew the wire. When im on the phone if my cat wants my attention she will shew the wire...if im on the comp she will chew the internet wire....its like she knows....she just wants my attention.

Wewll i think im gonna sort out the room today and may even attempt putting the tree up.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

When our cats, go near the tree - we shoo them away. But we have a German Shepherd who keeps them out the of the tree! 

If you eat oranges.. Put the peel around the tree - cat's hate the smell of oranges.. I have never tried it myself though...


----------



## mum_of_comet (Dec 4, 2008)

Cyberfyn said:


> We had the same problem with one of our cats. I used Jiff lemon on a tissue and wiped the wires with it. Cat's HATE citrus smells.
> 
> Look like this is they try
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tinks (Mar 15, 2008)

One of mine goes for the wires, however, the tree has been up for a couple of days and yesteday I heard an almighty thud...went into the living room and there was Polly sitting on the tree which was laying all over the floor and baubles were everywhere!....I had to laugh as when she saw me she slowly sauntered over and had the cheek to rub against my leg and wander out of the room looking over her shoulder at me!.....she is some girlie! I think she definately killed the tree!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL, Love the cat pikkie
I have wire chewers too. They just don't go in the sitting room where the tree is unless one of us in in the room now.*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Rubbing a lemon onto the cable was going to be my suggestion too, Our boys dont seem to be bothered by the tree or the lights yet . lol i'm hoping thats how it stays.


----------



## kitcat19 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im not putting up a tree this year for exactly that reason, my Jenson is nearly 12 weeks and I reckon it'sll be a nightmare. 
I have got a spray you could try called 'keep off' I spray it around my pc and he hates it so never goes near it, apparently it's got lemon juice in which they don't like.
I paid a fiver for it from my local pet shop and you'll need to keep re-spraying every couple of days but it's well worth it and i've only got through half a can in a month xx :thumbup:


----------



## big cat (Nov 6, 2008)

We won't put up a tree because of the cats. It's not worth the risk.All our cats chew wires.


----------

